# Where's the Perch



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

I am and have never been a Perch fisherman but that being said would like to feel a little pullage on my ultralites for the start of the season. I catch alot of Perch when fishing for Croakers at Choptank, but the only other place where i target them is the little creek on Rt 4 by C&EJ's tackle Upper Marlboro. Can u guys tell me about other locations that are good when they start to run:fishing:thanks in advanceTony/dcfishman


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

You can catch them pretty much anywhere, 
right now they are gonna be in very deep holes around channels your gonna probably need a boat to catch em. In the summer I catch a lot of big perch on grass shrimp along piers and docks pilings.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Keep a watch out in mid to late march on the forum. You will see reports of them in the rivers then the best thing to do is find a river near you and go for it. Pretty much any river/creek that eventually flows into a river that hits the bay will have them.

You can hit them all up and down the pax river down in Upper Marlboro. Don't forget the 214 pax river (small) bridge, Jug Bay, etc. 

You also have the Severn River (old 450 bridge) I think its part of Jonas Green park (Fishbait/BubbaBlue knows this area well).

Grab a map and look at some spots. Drive around and find access ... it is there if you look


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> but the only other place where i target them is the little creek on Rt 4 by C&EJ's tackle Upper Marlboro.



Wayson's Corner...depends on water temp yellow perch start spawning mid to late feb....keep an eye on the board


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Tony, check out...*

...the DNR website. Go to "Fisheries Home" and you will see a link for "maps". When you click it a page opens explaining what maps are available. There are links to yellow perch locations for both the Eastern Shore and Western Shore.

Good luck!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*C&ejs out of business now.*

Yeh the old man that ran it passed about a couple a weeks ago.There are know yellows at wayson until feb,There are some at slavens and some of the lower rivers and creeks .In a couple of weeks the real phat ones will be there but allens fresh turns on they turn on big.Waysons over the last two years were real productive but not as big as southern Md


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Bass n Around
When you say Southern Maryland where are u talking about I have tried Waysons before but it was.nt untill mid to late March and the Perch were small by then I hav allso tried Allens Fresh But once again Mid to late March and the Perch were small then,Would really like to try someother spots but i just dont know about Perch fishing that much. When doea Allens Fresh turn on the Perch should start up soon I think??:fishing:


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

go to beachwood park on the magothy river, i was there thursday and was catching a few small yellow perch and a few nice pickerel form like 15 to 25 inches, both were caught on minnows, wedensday i went to wye mills park, right off of rt. 213 and caught 1 pickerel and a shad.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

dcfishman said:


> Bass n Around
> When you say Southern Maryland where are u talking about I have tried Waysons before but it was.nt untill mid to late March and the Perch were small by then I hav allso tried Allens Fresh But once again Mid to late March and the Perch were small then,Would really like to try someother spots but i just dont know about Perch fishing that much. When doea Allens Fresh turn on the Perch should start up soon I think??:fishing:


If they were small you most likely missed the run.
Last year they didnt start in most areas until March but its normally Feb 1st to the 15th for yellows and Mar 1st to the 15th for whites. It changes depending on if you are N or S of me 
If your using bait your gonna get a lot of little guys so use those 3" minnows or jig Nightcrawlers . 2 to 3 inch arties for the jumbo's 

















Those are killer  You'll get LMB , Crappie , Whites , Yellows and Gills on the and possibly a few catties .


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

hengstthomas
Thanks for the info never thought about fishing lures for Perch will try soon u got any special areas or spots i might try out?


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey guys...

Without getting into anyone's secret spots (we'll keep it to things listed on the MD DNR map and the like), can you tell me how to access Allen's Fresh? Wayson's Corner looks like, if I'm reading GoogleEarth right, it has a little parking area at the end of Marlboro Road? Is that the fishing spot? Also, I've noticed fromt ime-to-time folks pulled off of Indian Head Highway about a mile and a half south of the second McDonalds where the road crosses a small river; is that a perch spot?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

genghis the spot where you fish for perch in waysons is in between the 301 exit and the waysons exit downhill on both sides N & S of rt4. you can park rt off rt4 on the south side. to get on the north side where theres a small pier under the bridge you must take the waysons exit turn left then before you get to gas station turn left again, 
go about 250yds and you will be at the parking area and small pier.:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

dcfishman said:


> hengstthomas
> Thanks for the info never thought about fishing lures for Perch will try soon u got any special areas or spots i might try out?


If you really want Yellows Now .. Go to Records Pond or Williams Pond .. Both Slabs and Neds in both .. Other than that you got 6 to 8 weeks yet .


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

UnknownFish said:


> go to beachwood park on the *magothy river*, i was there thursday and was catching a few small yellow perch and a few nice pickerel form like 15 to 25 inches, both were caught on minnows, wedensday i went to wye mills park, right off of rt. 213 and caught 1 pickerel and a shad.


I live on the Magothy and yeah, there are a lot of yellow residents in it. Sometimes when white perch fishing I get 3/1 yellows to white.

Unfortunately, the Magothy is *closed *for keeping yellow perch.
.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I guess this is why i miss carrol island powerplant :fishing:


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*White curley tails always perch*

The yellow showed up at friendship landing they will be at waysons allens fresh soon.Went crappie fishing using white 1 inch curley tail 1/8 yellow jighead killed them 23 all 16 and up.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> The yellow showed up at friendship landing they will be at waysons allens fresh soon.Went crappie fishing using white 1 inch curley tail 1/8 yellow jighead killed them 23 all 16 and up.


See PM.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Let's not forget...*



UnknownFish said:


> go to beachwood park on the magothy river, i was there thursday and was catching a few small yellow perch and a few nice pickerel form like 15 to 25 inches, both were caught on minnows, wedensday i went to wye mills park, right off of rt. 213 and caught 1 pickerel and a shad.


...to mention that the Magothy is CLOSED for keeping yellow perch.


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> The yellow showed up at friendship landing they will be at waysons allens fresh soon.Went crappie fishing using white 1 inch curley tail 1/8 yellow jighead killed them 23 all 16 and up.



Did you just fish from the small dock/pier?
Was down there last spring and missed them there,but I got about 7 at Mattawoman,only 2 keepers though.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Perch and skunked*

Went to friendship landing got skunked for the first time ever.One 2inch white the temp went from 45 to 32 in ten minutes snowed like crazy the run will be delayed.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Does this seem like...*



Bass_n_around said:


> The yellow showed up at friendship landing they will be at waysons allens fresh soon.Went crappie fishing using white 1 inch curley tail 1/8 yellow jighead killed them 23 all 16 and up.


...an outrageous number of LARGE fish? I've been fishing almost 50 years, with many outstanding fishermen and I've never heard of a catch like this. I don't even think crappie tourney winners weigh in a string like this.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Gnatman said:


> Bass_n_around said:
> 
> 
> > The yellow showed up at friendship landing they will be at waysons allens fresh soon.Went crappie fishing using white 1 inch curley tail 1/8 yellow jighead killed them 23 all 16 and up.
> ...


Really ? Last week I got 42 Crappie and only 1 under a pound and were 14" to 17" ... Done it quite a few times in my life .. And yes some think I lie too


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Crappie /Tom*

Tom tommy has told you also were we go for crappie unlike others we dont lie and i know for a fact you dont,So if some think you lie they dont know you do they.Good fishing and keep it up Tom


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

Gnatman said:


> ...to mention that the Magothy is CLOSED for keeping yellow perch.


do we always have to keep fish, i enjoy just catching and releasing, and you can keep the pickerel there and they are very good to eat just alot of bones


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*No...*



UnknownFish said:


> do we always have to keep fish, i enjoy just catching and releasing, and you can keep the pickerel there and they are very good to eat just alot of bones


...we don't. I do a LOT of C & R fishing. The only reason for mentioning it, was to save someone some grief and money IF they were unaware.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/fwhot.html

pick one of the smaller ponds and have some winter fun, watch out for the pickerl though


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 2, 2008)

*Location*

I've never been to Allens Fresh but using Google Earth it looks like there is a pull off on the left side of Budds Creek Rd. coming off 301 just before the first bridge. Is this it?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Scorpion said:


> I've never been to Allens Fresh but using Google Earth it looks like there is a pull off on the left side of Budds Creek Rd. coming off 301 just before the first bridge. Is this it?


Yes, that's the spot. I think you can park on either side of the road.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

*Private property*

Actually, that first turnoff, when arriving from 301, is private property. You can't fish the west side of Allens Fresh because of this. I have gotten a warning ticket fishing from there. If you travel further down the road, over the first bridge but before the second bridge there is a road on the left that angles back to the creek. Looking on google earth, you can see evidence of this from the straight line of trees that angle off the road and back to the creek. There used to be a bridge where this road ends. Now the remnants of that bridge are a giant snag monster.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Mepps is right*

Dont park at the little drivway on left by guard rail you will get warning at first than ticket and then towed.But you can park all the way down on left even on the dirt road on left that goes to waterfront


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

im considering hitting up my spot on the sesquehannah (sp?) never tried there so early...i have to soak nightcrawlers there because the larger fish are out far...farther than i can get an arty with a jighead. any suggestions?


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*cold weather not good*

That cold spell made them stay down.This week in 40s hopefully soon they will come up will let you know.


----------

